# Moving Kids?



## gav (Nov 13, 2011)

What are folks' thoughts on moving kids during high school?

We're considering moving to a different school district. Actually, we have a couple of options ... some close by, some not so close by. All would require our kids attending different schools. Timelines are somewhat open, so we can move when we chose to.

I'm not so concerned with the younger ones, but as the two older ones move through (and get to) high school, it's certainly a question mark.

Would you move them during the school year?
Is there a point in high school that you wouldn't want to move them? (We're thinking no moving after Jr year starts)

Thoughts?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

My thoughts (and what I plan on doing with my kids when the time comes) are I would not move them during jr high or high school. We moved around so much as children that I never was able to maintain true childhood friendships. I was always the new awkward kid in class and I certainly wouldn't move them mid year... That was ALWAYS difficult on my brother and myself, it sucked to put it mildly. So yeah, I think you are being wise with the thought of not moving them once they start jr high. Before that, a once or twice move I think would be okay, but I went to 5 different elementary schools growing up... It was brutal and I hated it.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

If your kids are happy and like their school and their friends, then moving would be traumatic. I would not do it unless it was essential. If your kids are not happy then it's ok to move them.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

My parents moved our family in the spring of my brother's junior year.

He's 57, and he hasn't forgiven them for it yet.


----------



## growtogether (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know your reasons why you move ( job, or what ever) but I would have a discussion with my kids about it. Like said above I would check with them if they are happy where they are at or would they be happy somewhere else?
Let's say they are happy where they are, ask them: Let's say we do make the move, what is scaring you about it? What are you afraid to lose?
You know, those kinds of questions show that you care about them.


----------



## LT1975 (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it depends on the kids. When I was in the 9th grade my family moved and it was the best thing that could have ever happened to me. My younger brother has had to move several times more after I left the home. He felt it was an awesome experience and has made lots of friends from different areas. Of course we could be the exception.


----------

